# Sointu USA



## demingm13 (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone order knives from this site before?  Seems legit but prices are quite a bit lower for some knives so I wasn't sure.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## dejmos (Jan 19, 2016)

I wanted to ask the same question. Prices are great but I couldn't find any reviews of that store. All their social media pages are basically empty...


----------



## joe gibbons (May 11, 2016)

Sointu USA is the original US importer of Global knives. They are well documented on the internet. For some Sointu USA history, check out this Boston Global article, http://archive.boston.com/yourlife/home/articles/2004/04/15/sharper_than_ever/?page=full. They have tons of bizrate reviews also with a 9.8 out of 10 rating. Reading their About US on their website is always a good start too.


----------

